# Mercedes new AMG S3-fighter?



## WaterFestKruize.com (Jan 30, 2006)

is Mercedes building an S3-fighter? 

http://ca.autoblog.com/2012/06/13/mercedes-benz-taking-aim-at-audi-rs3-with-new-a45-amg/


----------

